# Guide Bushings for Elu 96 02



## Chayvo (Oct 11, 2010)

Good Day,
I'm trying to find guide bushings for my old Elu 96 router, or has anyone made a base plate and used the standard brass guide bushings you get from eg: Lee Valley.I cant seem to find a generic base that fits this model.

Any ideas would be welcome.

Gord


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gord, you are in the right place. There is a sticky thread at the top of the section about building your own sub base. Click here to see it: http://www.routerforums.com/guide-b...making-your-own-sub-base-plate.html#post73038


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

I think you will find that the trend bushings will fit your Mof96.
See http://www.trend-uk.com/en/JA/productlist/4/1836/Adaptor_plate.html
and
http://www.trend-uk.com/en/JA/productlist/4/1831/Guide_Bushes.html

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one place to get them


Universal Router Template Guide Kit
MLCS Router Accessories Page 2

========


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> I think you will find that the trend bushings will fit your Mof96.
> See http://www.trend-uk.com/en/JA/productlist/4/1836/Adaptor_plate.html
> and
> http://www.trend-uk.com/en/JA/productlist/4/1831/Guide_Bushes.html


Peter

I can confirm that they fit the MOF96 and the MOF69 as well as the Trend T5. Another place to look is Axminster Power Tools in the UK who make their own steel guide bushes from 10mm to 32mm and sell some of the Trend ones. Don't forget that the Leigh Universal Guide Bush System together with the information in Leigh's own dovetal jig manual are a useful way of adapting routers to non-OEM guide bushes. I think the OP will find that Leigh 701V adaptor plate will carry a standard P-C screw guide bush and attaches to an Elu MOF96 / MOF69 as well as the DW613. Please follow down the last link to see the equivalence table Leigh provide in their own manuals


----------



## Chayvo (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for that info.

Gord


----------



## Steve Blackdog (Jan 19, 2010)

If you haven't worked it out yet, the Elu Mof 96/02 (I have one!) is almost identical to the Trend T5 - fittings are pretty much interchangeable.

Steve


----------

